# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Dias difíceis

## Nelson Pena

Viva,

Não tenho tido o hábito de partilhar fotos dos meus aquários,o tempo tem sido meu inimigo, contudo por uma questão de informação vou relatar um dos desafios mais difíceis que enfrentei na aquariofilia.Espero que este testemunho possa ser útil.



Desde a quatro meses o meu aquário tem vindo atravessar uma fase negra envolvendo uma infestação de nudibrânquios nas montiporas e plánarias carnívoras nas acroporas.

Fase Nudibrânquios

Começou sensivelmente a quatro meses e ataca objectivamente as montiporas. Infelizmente atacou uma das minhas maiores colónias deixando-a descaracterizada e enfraquecida mas também atacou mais de 15 montiporas que tinha no aquário principal, algumas delas com uma história muito peculiar e que exigiram especial dedicação para as conseguir.

Iniciei o tratamento externo com Betadine, Pro Coral cure, Reef Dip e aumentei a população de omnívoros (mandarins, Macropharyngodon, halichoeres) e movi alguns das montiporas para um aquário mais pequeno em que fosse mais fácil o tratamento, tentando reduzir o alimento para nudibrânquios no aquário principal.






Fase AEFW (Acropora Eating Flatworms) Planárias Carnívoras



Na fase de tratamento dos nudibrânquios, é possível observar que no tratamento externo das montiporas coloquei duas acroporas nesse tratamento pois surgiu nessas duas acroporas os primeiros sintomas de aparecimento de AEFW, que numa primeira análise foi    de díficil identificação pois desconhecia este predador, tendo mesmo feito uma dosagem de interceptor pensando tratar-se de uma variante de Tegastes acroporanus (red bugs) .Recordo-me de uma conversa com o machado inconclusiva e apenas consegui ter o indício aquando do aparecimento dos primeiros ovos num exemplar de acropora valida.



Infelizmente o diagnóstico correcto foi bastante tarde e a maior parte das minhas acroporas estava infectada. 
Iniciei o tratamento externo com melafix e tratei acropora por acropora manualmente usando uma seringa plástica para retirar as AEFW e uma agulha para retirar os ovos.



Tenho ideia que retirei mais de uma centena de AEFW. Optei por agregar a maioria das acroporas infectadas para melhor controlar a evolução numa área específica do aquário e colocar as acroporas mais infectadas num aquário mais pequeno embora conectado com o tank principal.




Infelizmente é uma infestação muito dificil de se controlar tendo em conta a mobilidade e a ausência de predadores naturais contudo este tratamento externo é eficaz. Continuarei a fazer check up semanais ás acroporas individualmente e usar a seringa se necessário.

Tentarei actualizar o tópico. qualquer coisa estou por aqui.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Nelson,

Espero que as coisas se resolvam pelo melhor.

Este tipo de post é extremamente educativo para pessoas como eu.

Tens ideia de onde terão vindo essas pestes?

Abraços e as melhoras!

RB

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas tardes Nelson
A fotografia que puseste no topico ajudou-me a identificar o porque de nao conseguir ter acroporas.Ate ver esta foto nao tinha identificado as manchas que me apareciam nelas.O tratamento resulta mesmo? Onde se pode adquirir?

----------


## Nelson Pena

> Boas tardes Nelson
> A fotografia que puseste no topico ajudou-me a identificar o porque de nao conseguir ter acroporas.Ate ver esta foto nao tinha identificado as manchas que me apareciam nelas.O tratamento resulta mesmo? Onde se pode adquirir?


Ola Antonio
O tratamento funciona mas a base é sempre o uso da seringa. deves borrifar o coral de água dentro da própria para poder libertar os AEFW. uma seringa de 3 ml ou 5ml é suficiente. O Melafix apenas ajuda a libertar melhor os aefw embora não mate os ovos. Por sua vez os ovos sem hospedeiro morrem.
se não tiveres acroporas neste momento sugiro-te aguentares mais 3/4 semanas que deverá ser suficiente para os AEFW morreram por falta de alimento.

abc

----------


## Nelson Pena

> Olá Nelson,
> 
> 
> Tens ideia de onde terão vindo essas pestes?
> RB


Raul
Tenho ideia que consegui este "prémio" quando adicionei uns corais cultivados em mar aberto. Além disso resistiram ao acondicionamento que faço sempre.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BEm isso é uma situaçao bastante desagradavel...., no caso dos ovos nas acroporas nem a fragmentaçao é soluçao? 
Esperemos que esse problema se resolva o mais depressa possivel.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

Este tópico é importantissimo, e serve para o pessoal não andar a comprar um coral ali e depois outro acolá e depois mais outro e etc....

A probabilidade de ter um problema destes existe sempre, depois dee um aquário mais ou menos repleto, o melhor é mesmo parar, see este tiver a andar bem...minha opinião...

isso refreia a minha actividade de consumidor inveterado...

Nelson Pena boa sorte, e Obrigado pela coragem deste post, muitas das vezes o pessoal não posta o mau mas só o bom...e deturpa a realidade das coisas...

Um muito obrigado! e um bem haja!

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas
Notei uma certa perca de cor (empalidecer) das acroporas e só nas acroporas que se encontram do lado direito do aquário. Mas tudo me fazia confusão o porquê de ser só as acroporas, tudo o resto está de optima saude. Cheguei a pensar que a lampada do mesmo lado estivesse marada.
Sempre tive algumas planárias de cor castanha alaranjada que nunca importunaram qualquer coral. Até que um dia peguei numa dessas acroporas e a virei e descobri que estava cheia de ovos junto da base, mas como havia planárias por perto não liguei.
Hoje ao ler este tópico fez-se luz....Pois os tais ovos são iguais ao que o Nelson postou aqui. Uma análise bem mais a fundo e acabei por descobrir uma especie de nudibranquio tipo lesma, completamente invisivel se estiver em cima do coral, pois este é esbranquiçado semi transparente. É completamente diferente dos das montiporas. Peguei numa Maxi-jet e fi-los saltar das acroporas.
Mas nem tudo são más noticias, pois todos os peixes do aquário os devoraram.
A meio do ano passado perdi um Banana Wrasse (saltou fora do aquário) e um Rostratos. Acredito que isto possa estar relacionado com a explosão de nudibranquios, pois não adquiri corais recentemente.
Resta-me faze-los saltar cá para fora todos os dias e comprar peixes que os controlem.
Quero evitar medicação.
Um abraço

----------


## Nelson Pena

> BEm isso é uma situaçao bastante desagradavel...., no caso dos ovos nas acroporas nem a fragmentaçao é soluçao? 
> Esperemos que esse problema se resolva o mais depressa possivel.


A solução passa por remover os hospedeiros do coral, dessa forma os ovos morrerão. Outra hipotese é remover exteriormente os ovos com uma agulha.

Hoje removi mais 14 AEFW de diferentes acroporas. Daqui a 6/7 dias vou tentar filmar o procedimento exterior de remoção de AEFW  para poder partilhar.

Também na próxima bioaquaria, irei escrever mais um artigo sobre este tipo de predadores de corais.

estou por aqui.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> A solução passa por remover os hospedeiros do coral, dessa forma os ovos morrerão. Outra hipotese é remover exteriormente os ovos com uma agulha.
> 
> Hoje removi mais 14 AEFW de diferentes acroporas. Daqui a 6/7 dias vou tentar filmar o procedimento exterior de remoção de AEFW  para poder partilhar.
> 
> Também na próxima bioaquaria, irei escrever mais um artigo sobre este tipo de predadores de corais.
> 
> estou por aqui.


Boas Nelson.
Que tipo de relação existe entre os ovos e o hospedeiro a ponto de eles morrerem?
Queres dizer com isto que o hospedeiro cuida da postura?

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas
Acabei neste momento de dar mais uma "varridela" com jacto de agua nas 8 acroporas que tenho, e apenas vi uns 4 nudibranquios de pequenas dimenções (uns 3 mm)que sairam do centro delas e foram imediatamente comidos. Parece que a varridela de ontem fez estragos.
Queria apanhar um dos grandes para tirar uma foto, mas não encontrei nenhum.
Vou ter que comprar um Banana Wrrase (halichoeres crysus). Alguem sabe onde posso encontrar um?
É que agora anda bicharada espalhada pelo aquário e tem que ser comida antes que subam novamente para as acroporas. 
Um abraço.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas
> Acabei neste momento de dar mais uma "varridela" com jacto de agua nas 8 acroporas que tenho, e apenas vi uns 4 nudibranquios de pequenas dimenções (uns 3 mm)que sairam do centro delas e foram imediatamente comidos. Parece que a varridela de ontem fez estragos.
> Queria apanhar um dos grandes para tirar uma foto, mas não encontrei nenhum.
> Vou ter que comprar um Banana Wrrase (halichoeres crysus). Alguem sabe onde posso encontrar um?
> É que agora anda bicharada espalhada pelo aquário e tem que ser comida antes que subam novamente para as acroporas. 
> Um abraço.


Por acaso ate sei uma loja que tem este peixe, so nao o comprei porque tou de mudanças, mas claro para ti nao da (acho eu), é uma loja aqui no algarve.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> A solução passa por remover os hospedeiros do coral, dessa forma os ovos morrerão. Outra hipotese é remover exteriormente os ovos com uma agulha.
> 
> Hoje removi mais 14 AEFW de diferentes acroporas. Daqui a 6/7 dias vou tentar filmar o procedimento exterior de remoção de AEFW  para poder partilhar.
> 
> Também na próxima bioaquaria, irei escrever mais um artigo sobre este tipo de predadores de corais.
> 
> estou por aqui.


Ok entendi Nelson.

Por acaso gostava de ver umas fotos do teu aquario parece ser muito porreiro, mas claro respeito a decisao de todos os que nao querem/gostam de por fotos no forum, no entanto desse pequeno bocado de aquario que ta na foto parece ser muito porreiro para que esses "animais" andem a fazer estragos.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas.
Depois de uma busca, acabei por descobrir o que tenho no aquário. Isto:
Acropora-eating Flatworm
 The Acropora Flatworm is starting to become prevalent in the United States, and has been recognized in Germany for the last few years. This unidentified species is a more aggressive species of flatworm that consumes the actual tissue of Acropora sp. corals at a rapid rate. This flatworm is white to opaque in color, and is mostly oval in shape, making them very difficult to notice in the display aquarium. They seem to prefer species of Acropora that have shorter polyps, and are most commonly found on Staghorn types and Tricolor species. This flatworm is very invasive, and immediate action should be taken if noticed in your aquarium. 

Symptoms & Signs
The Rust Brown Flatworm can be seen on top of corals, and normally in areas of low flow in the reef aquarium. The Acropora-eating Flatworm can be recognized by the rapid tissue loss in certain colonies of Acropora, and their presence will be known by the gold to brown egg masses that they leave behind on the bare coral skeletons. 

Treatment
The best way of controlling flatworms is by prevention. Maintaining low nutrient levels in the aquarium with the use of carbon and aggressive protein skimming, along with increased water flow will help to reduce the populations of these pests. Proper quarantine of new specimens, and all aquatic life before they are placed in the display aquarium will keep the initial introduction of flatworms to a minimum.  

Natural means of control include: Wrasse of the genus Pseudocheilinus, such as the Six Line Wrasse (P. hexataenia), Halichoeres Wrasse, such as Yellow Wrasse (H. chrysus), Macropharyngodon Wrasse such as the numerous Leopard Wrasse (Macropharyngodon sp.), and Dragonets such as the Spotted Mandarin (Synchiropus picturatus). The Blue Velvet Nudibranch (Chelidonura varians) is very effective at consuming flatworms in the aquarium, but is very sensitive to changes in water chemistry and has a short life expectancy in the home aquarium. 
Although the species mentioned above will consume flatworms, they may not feed on all of the different species that inhabit the aquarium, nor will they typically rid the aquarium completely. Also be sure that your aquarium is appropriate for the fish, as some of the species do have special requirements and increased care levels in the home aquarium. 
Another method of removing flatworms from an infected colony is by performing a brief freshwater bath or dip. Flatworms are very sensitive to salinity changes; by dipping the colony in dechlorinated freshwater for 5 to 10 seconds and then shaking the colony while submerged in the bath of freshwater, will cause the worms to lose their grip and fall to the bottom of the container. Be sure the freshwater has the same temperature and pH as the aquarium's water in order to reduce the amount of stress on the colony. 
The last method involves manual removal. Siphoning seems to work the best, as the flatworms do not keep a very strong grip on the colony. A small diameter airline tubing works very well for soft leather coral colonies and some species of mushrooms. Be careful not to damage the coral with too strong of a siphon. For the more delicate mushrooms and LPS corals, small syringes work very well. It is possible to get the syringe very close to the flatworm and gently draw the worm into the syringe without harming the coral.

Já comprei um H. Crysus, e agora tenho quase a certeza que foi a morte do que tinha que exponenciou esta situação. Serão compativeis mais um ou dois Halichoeres mas de especies diferentes?
Agora estou preocupado com os ovos, é impossivel chegar-lhes, pois estão bem no interior das acroporas.
Espero que o Nelson tenha razão ao dizer que os ovos não sobrevivem sem o hospedeiro, senão vai ser uma luta sem tréguas....mas nas minhas acroporas é que eles não tocam mais  :yb668: .
Por isso pessoal, se virem acroporas a perder cor e a empalidecer subitamente, exprimentem a apontar bem de perto uma bomba tipo Maxi-jet bem para dentro do coral, e se virem algo tipo lesma a sair lá de dentro quer dizer que têm visitas.
E simples observação não chega para as verem, pois são semi transparentes e invisiveis dentro de agua, mesmo á frente do meu nariz e não as via.
Amanhã faço mais uma varridela para ver se voltaram e posto os resultados.
Um abraço.

----------


## Nelson Pena

Caro Rui
Tás um pouco distraido.Esse é o problema que tamos a tratar aqui no post.
AEFW significa A-Acropora E-Eating FW- Flatworms .
Eu apelidei-as de planarias carnivoras por ser um termo (planarias) mais conhecido em portugal. Na realidade a planaria é um flatworm. Neste caso falamos no género Convolutriluba sp.

----------


## Luis Lopes

boas Nelson,

Felizmente ou infelizmente (ás vezes a ignorância é uma bênção) através deste teu post detectei que tenho o mesmo problema em duas acroporas.

Já tinha reparado numa efflorescens que na base haviam umas pequenas manchas mas não liguei muito não associando a uma praga desta gravidade.

Nunca pensei vir a ter este tipo de problemas porque já tenho aquário "fechado" á um bom par de anos. Nestes ultimos tempos por falta de espaço tenho feito alguns frags que vendo ou troco pro outros frags pelo que deve ter sido numa destas trocas que fui apanhado.

Hoje mesmo com recurso apenas a agua tirada do aquario tentei remover o maior numero de bichos atraves de jacto de seringa e raspando os ovos. Apanhei centenas castanhas e brancas (penso ser duas especies diferentes)

Vou tentar fazer isto de 2 em 2 dias durante a proxima semana juntamente com outros metodos como sugerido no seguinte artigo Pests Invading the Reef Aquarium Hobby: Part 2 - Flatworms, Snails & Limpets
na tentativa de erradicar a praga.

Boa sorte

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Caro Rui
> Tás um pouco distraido.Esse é o problema que tamos a tratar aqui no post.
> AEFW significa A-Acropora E-Eating FW- Flatworms .
> Eu apelidei-as de planarias carnivoras por ser um termo (planarias) mais conhecido em portugal. Na realidade a planaria é um flatworm. Neste caso falamos no género Convolutriluba sp.


Boas Nelson.
Se estivesse distraido não teria chegado á conclusão que o que postas-te aqui e bem, é realmente o que tenho no aquário. E por ser esse mesmo o problema é que respondi neste mesmo post.
Em relação ao termo em inglês AEFW, se não percebesse pivia de inglês, não tinha transcrito para aqui o que encontrei na busca que fiz, afinal os meus 30 anos de inglês ainda não estão enferrujados.
Mas deixemo-nos de chamadas de atenção e concentremo-nos no que realmente interessa, que é para isso que o forum existe.
Em relação ás planárias, insisto na diferenciação, porque aquilo que nos está atacar as acroporas não são propriamente planárias. É que as ditas planárias mais comuns e conhecidas em Portugal como tu dizes, são as RBFW (RUST BROWN FLATWORMS) planárias castanhas, e essas não são tão agressivas, embora possam causar problemas se forem em grande quantidade. Por isso não vamos generalizar, porque podemos induzir em erro e quem ler o tópico poder pensar que ao terem planárias castanhas, vão ter problemas graves.
Rust Brown Flatworm
The first and most common type of flatworm can become a nuisance quickly in the home aquarium. These organisms are tan, brown or rust colored with a red dot, and reach a size of up to 1/4" in length. They are oval and slightly elongated with two tail-like appendages at their posterior. This brown flatworm has been identified as Convolutriloba retrogemma, and will proliferate rapidly in aquariums with elevated nutrient levels. The populations of these pests can increase to a point where they will actually perch on corals, and block the light from reaching the corals' tissue. Some experts believe that the flatworms actually feed on the zooxanthellae from coral tissue, thus damaging the corals themselves.
Texto transcrito d'aqui:Pests Invading the Reef Aquarium Hobby: Part 2 - Flatworms, Snails & Limpets
Convolutriluba retrogemma é o nome que eles lhe dão na liveaquária. Na reefekeeping o mesmo nome corresponde  um parasita diferente (que é o que eu tenho no meu aquário). Quem tem razão?
Outro assunto que merecia que fosse esclarecido é de os ovos não sobreviverem sem o hospedeiro, podes explicar?

----------


## Nelson Pena

Ola rui
Em termos de diferenciação de espécies existe alguma indefinição entre planarias e outras espécies do grupo Turbellaria. Estive a verificar alguns livros e não encontrei nenhuma sustentação que os AEFW se tratem de Convolutriluba retrogemma, eu continuarei a tratar de AEFW ou simplesmente  Convolutriluba spp.

Eu usei o termo planaria carnívora para poder criar uma distanciação das normais planarias.

Quanto ao assunto dos ovos estou a realizar uma experiência no aquário onde mantenho os corais infectados com uma acropora a verificar a dependência real do hospedeiro por parte dos ovos. Deixei uma pequena porção de ovos e limpei a acropora completamente de qualquer aefw.
Os relatos de outras infestações por parte de outros aquaristas é que defacto os ovos não resistem.

Existe um estudo feito pelo Dr. Rawlinson que trabalhou com o bonerman que explica uma teoria interessante para a dificuldade de eliminar completamente os aefw e o porquê da sua multiplicação consistente.

"Dr. Rawlinson has discovered that the AEFW undergoes larval development within the egg and it metomorphoses before hatching. The tiny AEFW juvies then quickly swim into the coral skeleton, which helps to explain why eradicating AEFWs completely might prove to be very difficult."

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Boa noite.
Quando estamos na fase de aclimatização dos corais existe algum tratamento ou metodo que se possa fazer para matar esses e outros parazitas para que não cheguem a entrar no aquario?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Isto da aquariofilia é um desafio constante. À medida que vamos evoluindo vão sempre surgindo novas adversidades, cada vez mais complicadas.

Tenho assistido ao  que se passou no aquário do Nelson, e digo-vos, é o problema que mais me assusta neste momento, é muito chato de resolver e desanima qualquer um. Felizmente, depois de muita dedicação, o Nelson parece ter encontrado a solução para pelo menos controlar o problema.

Tal como disse, nestes últimos meses, tanto eu como o Nelson Pena, temos feito bastante pesquisa nesta área, sendo assim tenho aqui um portfolio deste tipo bicharada em imagens que encontrei no Reefcentral, decidi publicar porque pode ser que ajude mais alguem, pelos vistos há mais disto em Portugal do que eu julgava, se calhar é por não se diagnosticar correctamente, uma acropora morre-nos e não sabemos porquê.


*Nudibranquios das montiporas*




*Red bugs*









*AEFW*





   Marcas de "dentadas" nas acroporas por AEFW



*Outros tipos de AEFW?*






Espero que seja útil. 
Se alguém tem uma acropora a morrer e não saiba porquê, examine bem o coral, estes pequenos andam aí!
Caso encontrem alguma coisa, coloquem uma foto, aqui ou noutro tópico, é importante fazer um registo disto e das soluções que cada um tem encontrado para resolver o problema.

Um abraço,

----------


## Luis Lopes

Nelson,

há alguma razão para usares melafix no tratamento dos corais?

----------


## Nelson Pena

> Nelson,
> 
> há alguma razão para usares melafix no tratamento dos corais?


luís
Tem-se revelado mais eficaz e menos agressivo do que tratamentos com levamisole e betadine.

----------


## Luis Lopes

Mais alguma informação:

PSAS :: CIMG7872.flv video by jnarowe - Photobucket

----------


## Nelson Pena

Acabei mesmo agora de fazer uma check up em todas as acroporas dentro do aquário com uma pipeta e os resultados foram relativamente bons. a população de aefw reduziu consideravelmente, apenas consegui remover 3 aefw grandes e as acroporas algumas delas começam a estabilizar e a recuperar mais tecido.

Curioso é um peixe que adquiri (anampses meleagrides) me seguir na rotina e comer os flatworms que ficavam em suspensão na coluna de água.tendo em conta que está no sistema a apenas uma semana é formidável.

cmps 
nelson

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Há alguma vantagem na aplicação desse produto da Rena "melafix" antes da introdução dos corais no aqua, só por precaução ou simplesmente para fazer um despiste?
Obrigado.

----------


## Nelson Pena

> Há alguma vantagem na aplicação desse produto da Rena "melafix" antes da introdução dos corais no aqua, só por precaução ou simplesmente para fazer um despiste?
> Obrigado.


sim o acondicionamento é fundamental.
Eu a partir do que me sucedeu irei passar a fazer uma dose mista de melafix e tropical marine pro coral cure. O melafix como se sabe serve pa tratar doenças (fungos) em peixes mas revela-se mais eficaz nos aefw q o tmpcc.

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Nelson, isso dá para tudo o tipo de corais ou só para as acroporas?
Há algum produto para matar todo o tipo de parasitas que causam problemas nos corais aquando se faz a aclimatização? 
Se há é uma boa solução e que dá outro tipo de confiança visto que os aquas vão se enchendo de corais e de um momento para o outro pode ser o principio do fim para o aquario.
Obrigado.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas.
Após uma luta diária de remoção mecanica com uma maxi-jet e a retirada de bastantes ovos que se encontravam nas bases das acroporas, há três dias que não vejo nenhum EAFW  a sair das acroporas e começo a ver finalmente os polipos das acroporas mais afectadas a expandir "timidamente". Embora não tenha ganho a guerra, porque sei que boa parte deles ainda está dentro do aquário, espero que na viagem de retorno ás acroporas, os peixes façam o seu papel, pois adquiri dois halichoeres.
Tenho procurado informação acerca deste problema, e li uma coisa bastante interessante. A adição de iodo, contribui bastante para a sua proliferação, pois é acomulado nos seus tecidos. Dois dias antes de ter lido isto, tinha desfeito um destes "vermes" com os dedos e notei um cheiro intenso a iodo.
Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Amigo Nelson,

Nudibranquios e redbugs é uma verdadeira dor de cabeça. Eu lembro-me que durante um bom tempo não conseguia manter Montiporas por causa disso, iam todas a vida. Eu tambem tentei resolver o problema utilizando Pro Coral Cure, inclusivamente pegava numa escova e escovava os ovos deles, mas acabavam sempre por aparecer. Entretanto as coisas estabilizaram com a introdução de 2 crysus. 
Por acaso tenho aqui uma Acrporas que estão meias ratadas, não sei se será algum Bug ou se é outra coisa qualquer. Vamos ver agora nesta semana que vem se consigo arranjar tempo para tratar do aquário, é que passa-se aqui algo que ainda não descobri, ontem reparei que o meu Flavescens desapareceu, e ainda não consegui compreender o porque, quando tenho peixes muito mais sensíveis.

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado Nelson por partilhares este topico.
É extritamente necessario este tipo de informação para quem passa ou possa vir a passar por problemas relacionados com Nudibranquios e redbugs.Como identificar,agir e eliminar estas pestes.Quantos mais testemunhos mais facil sera atacar o mal pela raiz porque de facto penso que ainda é provavelmente um dos problemas mais arrasadores dos nossos aquarios.Boa continuação no tratamento.

----------


## Nelson Pena

ola
Os problemas com aefw e os nudibranquios não foram completamente resolvidos mas deixo uma imagem actual do aquário tal como pediram. Ainda retiro semalmente cerca de uma dezena de aefw e sinto nas montiporas que continuam a ser mordidas contudo noto que as populações de aefw e nudibranquios teem sido reduzidos consideravelmente. Por outro lado continuo a insistir numa população omnívora para ajudar  na erradicação dos parasitas.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Nelson,

Ainda bem que tens isso controlado, mas como sabes os nudibranquios e os aefw são uma autentica praga. 
Eu também tenho tido uns problemas com alguns corais e não sei o porque!! Tenho as Euphylyias a mingar de dia para dia, ainda não consegui descobrir o porque. O problema é, quando descobrir já pode ser tarde.

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Será que um Synchiropus splendidus (mandarim) pode prevenir este tipo de doenças, sei que o six line gosta de determinadas pestas, não todas, mas como agora tenho apenas  1 mandarim, gostaria de saber...

O meu come não sei do quê, há vários meses, não consigo perceber o que o peixe come, mas está gordo...
 :Big Grin: 
O teu aquário continua muito bom...

----------


## Luis Lopes

Boas Nelson,

Ainda bem que já tens isso controlado. Um pouco mais de persistencia e paciencia.

Realmente o tratamento com o Melafix é bastante eficaz. Pude comprovar isso pessoalmente nos meus corais. 5 Minutos mergulhados na solução e é ver as AEFW's a saltar. 
Tão eficaz que a própria RENA (Penso que agora é a API) lançou o Melafix Marine já com instruções para o combate a esta praga.

Já agora deixo aqui um artigo bastante interessante que saiu este mês na Advanced Aquarist sobre o assunto:

Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine - Feature Article: Evaluation of Chemical Eradication Methods of Acoels (Acoelomorpha) From Marine Aquaria

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Raul
> Tenho ideia que consegui este "prémio" quando adicionei uns corais cultivados em mar aberto. Além disso resistiram ao acondicionamento que faço sempre.


Boas, a todos.

Nelson, isto quer dizer, que é sempre melhor ter uma 'quarentena', pois em 40 dias, consegues ver se tem algo ou não.

O meu proximo projecto vai ter 2 ou 3 aquas de 50Cx50Lx40A, para que todos(mesmo todos) inclusivé os vivos do aqua actual, passem por essa quarentena. Embora para mim, o mais importante, sejam corais,r.v., e ate alguns invertebrados com casca(eremitas, turbos,...), pois podem sempre trazer 'passageiros clandestinos'.

----------

